# Something to prepare before applying for PR :)



## jons (Mar 3, 2013)

Just read about this and maybe will be useful for someone like me who are planning to apply for PR in the future...

Obese immigrant gets reprieve | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

How rude.....
If australian immigration authority takes this decision, I wouldn't be surprised, but INZ too....
Thats harsh on this poor guy


----------

